# What are some important questions to ask my potential breeder?



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

What are some basic and crucial questions I should ask while communicating online with a breeder? I live in the southwestern Turkey and most of the breeders are based in Istanbul which is very far from where I live so all I can do now is communicating with them online. I'll go visit Istanbul when I will be convinced I've found the right breeder. But I want to ask them now the right questions to be able to eliminate some of them. TIA.

Memo


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

First, you have to determine what traits you want in a dog and what your goals are for the dog.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

How long have you been breeding?
Do you show your dogs? What sort of shows do they take part in? What titles do they have?
What was the reason you did the breeding that produced my puppy?
Are your dogs hips and elbows x-rayed? Do you do any other health testing?
How do you tell which pup is best suited for me?

That's a start. I drove the breeder of my first registered dog nearly nuts asking questions about her. He was very patient with me...a poor breeder is not. He just wants to get your money, and get you out the door!

Oh, and ask to see pedigrees on line. That will give you a good idea of what the breeder is trying to accomplish, or if he's just putting a male and female together and hoping for the best. If you don't know enough about bloodlines, post the pedigree here, and we will interpret it for you.

When you got to see a litter, ask for proof of health tests, pedigree, vaccinations, etc.


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

Sunsilver said:


> If you don't know enough about bloodlines, post the pedigree here, and we will interpret it for you.


Thank you Sunsilver! Here's a pedigree of one of the puppies I'm interested in. I want a smart, sociable and confident dog. I'm not particularly interested in taking part in any sort of show. I just want a loyal, strong, healthy and intelligent companion. Do you think Benjamin von Team Einstein might have those traits based on his pedigree? 






Benjamin von Team Einstein


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Benjamin von Team Einstein




www.pedigreedatabase.com





Thanks again!

Memo


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Other than some of the dogs (a very few) not having titles and hip and elbow scores, that looks like a very good pedigree. The same kennel names are repeated numerous times, showing the breeders had a well-thought-out program, using their own dogs. I am not a fan of showlines, as some of them are so exaggerated, but most of these dogs are very nice to look at. They do not have extreme conformation, and look like they could actually work.

It would be nice if whoever entered the pedigrees came back and put in the missing registration numbers, though, as well as hip and elbow scores, if they have them.

Are you going to be able to meet the breeder in person?


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

Sunsilver said:


> Other than some of the dogs (a very few) not having titles and hip and elbow scores, that looks like a very good pedigree. The same kennel names are repeated numerous times, showing the breeders had a well-thought-out program, using their own dogs. I am not a fan of showlines, as some of them are so exaggerated, but most of these dogs are very nice to look at. They do not have extreme conformation, and look like they could actually work.
> 
> It would be nice if whoever entered the pedigrees came back and put in the missing registration numbers, though, as well as hip and elbow scores, if they have them.
> 
> Are you going to be able to meet the breeder in person?


I'm planning to fly to Istanbul to meet the breeder in person and bring the puppy back myself if I get to decide to own one.


----------

